# Intercooler



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Any of you guys know where I can get a Spearco intercooler for my 1986 300ZX Turbo fairly cheap. I mean less then a grand or even better. Have any places?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Any of you guys know where I can get a Spearco intercooler for my 1986 300ZX Turbo fairly cheap. I mean less then a grand or even better. Have any places?


Somebody was selling one on Z31.com. Maybe they still have it.


----------

